# FR: Je vais me coucher quand je serai fatigué



## Cependant

Bonjour tout le monde!

So, I am doing my homework assignment, for which we have to write six simple future sentences (my teacher calls going to + infinitive the simple future, but I think she's wrong! It is the Immediate Future, le futur immédiat, right?).

Je parlerai à David quand je le *verrai*.
I will talk to David when I see him. (But in French it is _I will talk to David when I *will see* him._)

Ok I got all this stuff.

But what if it is Le Futur Immédiat?
Do we say: Je vais le parler quand je le verrai?
Or, Je vais le parler quand je *vais être* fatigué?

The second one doesn't really make sense to me, and I don't think it sounds fluent...

And yes, actually I am having questions on "*Je vais me coucher quand je serai fatigué?"
*
Merci à vous


----------



## redcedar

Bonjour 


J'essaie de vous apporter un peu d'aide :

"*Je vais me coucher quand je serai fatigué?"*

_Je vais (présent) me coucher quand je suis (présent) fatigué - literally : When I get tired I go to sleep_


_J'irai (futur) me coucher quand je serai (futur) fatigué - literally : I will go to sleep when I will get tired_


explications en anglais et français du "futur immediat"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_grammar
*http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grammaire_fran%C3%A7aise*

Salutations
Redcedar


----------



## janpol

"Je vais me coucher = si tu n'ajoutes pas "aller", c'est le présent
"Je vais aller me coucher  = futur immédiat
Je vais aller me coucher quand je vais être fatigué = f. immédiat, je crois qu'on préfèrerait dire : J'irai me coucher quand je serai fatigué


----------



## Cependant

Haha. Merci à vous


----------



## redcedar

oui,
"je vais me coucher quand je suis fatigué"
c'est le présent

(j'ai l'habitude d'aller me coucher dès que je me sens fatigué)
I go to sleep as soon as I get tired
I use to go to sleep when I get tired
n'hésitez pas à corriger si ce n'est pas bon 

est-il possible de dire aussi :
when I feel tired I go to sleep ? 

Redcedar


----------



## matbquick

Salut à tous!

Je suis vraiment confus! J'ai cru que....

1). Je me couche = I am going to bed

2). Je vais me coucher = I am going to go to bed

3). Je m'endors = I am going to sleep

4). Je vais m'endormir = I am going to go to sleep

Est-ce correct?

Si j'ai raison, je ne comprends pas "Je vais aller me coucher"!!

Merci de votre aide!

Matt


----------



## janpol

Si j'ai raison, je ne comprends pas "Je vais aller me coucher"

Matbquick, la confusion vient de ce que "aller" est suivi d'un infinitif dans "je vais me coucher" mais, ici, "aller" n'est pas auxiliaire du futur immédiat, il exprime l'action de se rendre qq part.
"je vais me coucher quand je suis fatigué" = présent
Si "je vais me coucher" est un présent, il ne peut pas être aussi un futur, il faut donc ajouter... "aller" (aux. du futur immédiat) : "Je vais aller me coucher" (quand je vais me sentir fatigué)


----------



## matbquick

Merci janpol, mais je ne comprends pas 100%.

Alors, comment traduiriez-vous "je me couche quand je suis fatigué" en anglais ?


----------



## Olivier49

matbquick said:


> Merci janpol, mais je ne comprends pas 100%.
> 
> Alors, comment traduiriez-vous "je me couche quand je suis fatigué" en anglais ?



"I go to bed when I am tired" 

It means you generally do that everytime you are tired.


----------



## janpol

I am going to bed when I am tired ???
je vais me coucher, je vais aller me coucher : "aller", verbe d'action ou auxiliaire ?
Alors, supposons que la chambre est au premier étage :
je monte me coucher quand je suis fatigué =  présent d'habitude
je vais monter me coucher quand je vais me sentir fatigué = futur immédiat
c'est plus clair, non ?


----------



## Olivier49

Bonjour Janpol,

Bon, mon premier post ouvre de nouvelles questions, semble-t-il !

Je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu veux dire. 
Je répondais à la question comment traduire "Je vais me coucher quand je suis fatigué". 
Cette affirmation signifie pour moi "A chaque fois que / dès que je suis fatigué, je vais me coucher / je vais au lit". C'est du présent d'habitude. Donc "I go to bed..." Non ?


----------



## janpol

tu as parfaitement raison, Olivier ! j'ai répondu (en hésitant) parce que la question m'était posée mais sans garantie...
(Au départ, ce fil concernait le français...)​


----------



## matbquick

Desolé. Je crois que c'est mon mauvais français! J'essaierai d'expliquer ma confusion ......

- Je me couche - I am going to bed (présent)

- Je vais me coucher - I am going to go to bed (futur immédiat?)

- Je vais aller me coucher - I am going to go to go to bed !!!

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Olivier49

matbquick said:


> Desolé. Je crois que c'est mon mauvais français! J'essaierai d'expliquer ma confusion ......
> 
> - Je me couche - I am going to bed (présent)
> 
> - Je vais me coucher - I am going to go to bed (futur immédiat?)
> 
> - Je vais aller me coucher - I am going to go to go to bed !!!
> 
> Merci de votre aide.



Amusant... !
Voila ce que je pense :

Je me couche = décrit l'action en train de se faire, c'est plus l'action de "I'm lying down" en train de se faire. En fait, on dit rarement "je me couche", d'ailleurs. 
A noter qu'on emploie cette expression "Je me couche" quand on joue au poker (jeu de cartes) et qu'un joueur décide de sortir du jeu parce qu'il ne peut plus miser. 

Je vais me coucher = peut très bien se traduire par "I'm going to bed" selon moi. Au moment où la personne dit cela, elle s'exécute, elle va se coucher. 

Je vais aller me coucher = je dirais : "I'm about to go to bed", c'est moins immédiat. Cela sous-entend l'intention d'aller se coucher rapidement.


----------



## janpol

ça devient très confus !
- Je me couche - (présent) (je suis dans la chambre, je me glisse dans le lit)
- Je vais me coucher - (présent) (je suis entre le living-room et la chambre, je marche vers la chambre) Je vais me coucher car j'ai sommeil = phrase au présent)
- Je vais aller me coucher - (futur imm.) ( je suis assis dans le living-room et je dis : "Je vais aller me coucher dans 5 mn")


----------



## Olivier49

janpol said:


> ça devient très confus !
> - Je me couche - (présent) (je suis dans la chambre, je me glisse dans le lit)
> - Je vais me coucher - (présent) (je suis entre le living-room et la chambre, je marche vers la chambre) Je vais me coucher car j'ai sommeil = phrase au présent)
> - Je vais aller me coucher - (futur imm.) ( je suis assis dans le living-room et je dis : "Je vais aller me coucher dans 5 mn")



Très bien expliqué, Janpaul, nous sommes d'accord !


----------



## matbquick

Ahhh je comprends!!! Olivier49 et Janpaul, merci beaucoup de votre explication et votre patience!!!


----------

